# Shave your Golden - I think NOT!



## vcm5

Great link! And definitely applicable to our dogs. Thanks for the information!


----------



## LauraBella

Humor me, what does the term "furr bearing" mean, exactly?


----------



## musicgirl

What constitutes shaving? Like...shaving to the skin? or like shaving to a short length?


----------



## Gwen

musicgirl said:


> What constitutes shaving? Like...shaving to the skin? or like shaving to a short length?


How short are we talking here? I would think that if you're shaving less than an inch, it would constitute shaving. What do others think?


----------



## jasonkm

musicgirl said:


> What constitutes shaving? Like...shaving to the skin? or like shaving to a short length?


I am curious as well. I have friends who 'buzz' their GR, and ask me why i don't do it to Tex. So, is a buzz to a half inch or so ok....? Or is this still considered a shave?


----------



## Megora

I meant to say something yesterday, but one thing I was thinking about when I saw this topic was how scruffy/wiry some shaved goldens I said "hi" to on Saturday felt when I petted them. From the looks of it they had little or no guard coat left and the downy fur was just caked with oils. It felt really gross. 

The goldens were apparently in the "in-between" point, because the owner said she was shaving them down again for summer. This was at the vet and the techs were all at a loss. I heard them carefully telling the woman that her dogs might get skin problems because of exposure. >.<


----------



## omcdaniel

*Trimming hair*

I trim my GR's coat because it is soooo hot here, but I leave about 4-5", so there is not a problem with sunburn. I did not know about the possible skin diseases in the posted article. The writer who said that the neck feels less than desirable is right. It is not the silky hair that is on the top of the body or the legs. 

Since Charlie is outside during the day, and the heat is 95-100 degrees, talk to me, please!


----------



## Florabora22

We used to shave a strip of fur down Carmella's belly during the summer, so when she would lay down her stomach would be cooler. I don't see any harm in that.


----------



## Tahnee GR

My old Scout carried a TON of coat, and this only got worse after he was neutered. We used to shave his belly and then cut him like a puppy, so he looked like a giant puppy. He looked cute, it grew out nicely and it was a lot easier to deal with. I would never shave him though.


----------



## Radarsdad

Use some sense people. I shave mine every year. But it is not a "shave" it's a about 3/4 of and inch or so enough where their skin is protected not a poodle shave. There's few with an agenda here. They think you shouldn't shave your dog and they are out to prove it and see to it that you don't do it also. Your goldens comfort and stress are secondary.
Like part about groomers being on the margin of the health care industry. Like saying my barber is almost a dermatologist.


----------



## Merlins mom

Tahnee GR said:


> My old Scout carried a TON of coat, and this only got worse after he was neutered. We used to shave his belly and then cut him like a puppy, so he looked like a giant puppy. He looked cute, it grew out nicely and it was a lot easier to deal with. I would never shave him though.


If I were keeping Luke, my foster, I would seriously consider doing something like this. His coat is SO heavy and thick. I brush/comb him every other day but it doesn't help much. He is a bear!


----------



## Karen519

*Merlins Mom*

Merlins Mom

Luke looks really good-you take good care of him!


----------



## Radarsdad

About puppy length or a little longer is how I have mine cut. Grows back 1/4 per month. Back to full coat by the first frost.


----------



## mapman

I get the hair cut on my golden to almost 1/2". I have been doing so for many years. Before duck season, I get her a sport cut. This has worked for many years and we have never had a skin issue.


----------



## Chuppy

This is Chuppy a year ago, and I am currently maintaining it at this length. I think this is fine, since it's not fully shaving him down. He DID have a summer cut, and man, it wasn't right for my tastes! When he was 2 years old, he had extremely silky fur...then he got the summer cut (i had no idea it was a shave!) and now it's quite thick...anywhoo, I like it at this length now, since his fur is quite thick:


----------



## jpajinag

Fur-bear is dogs with a double coat I believe. In other words not poodles, maltese, etc which have "hair" or single coat and are other shaved or trimmed. Not sure if this is correct, but is my guess.


----------



## Bell

Definitely not.At lest here in my country noone does that.And it's 30 degrees C. right now(86 F).The only time a golden's fur is shortened,is when the chest and the tail get trimmed for a show.There's a specific show cut and that's that.I do not know if we do right,or not.There are so many goldens here in the last few years and i haven't even seen one that's shaven.Maybe they do feel cooler with a shorter hair,but it's just not done here.I could understand a relatively short cut for a golden,but shaved to the scin..i don't think so.


----------



## meadow

Did his hair grow back the same as it was before the cut? My sister is a groomer and decided to give my golden a so-called "puppy cut" and didn't go too short, but now it seems to be growing in differently. It's been 3 months since the cut, so maybe I just need to be patient. I'm so mad at her because my dog's hair was beautiful. She is 1.5 years old, so hopefully her hair will get back to looking good again.


----------



## meadow

My question above is in response to the message about Scout.


----------



## meadow

Chuppy said:


> This is Chuppy a year ago, and I am currently maintaining it at this length. I think this is fine, since it's not fully shaving him down. He DID have a summer cut, and man, it wasn't right for my tastes! When he was 2 years old, he had extremely silky fur...then he got the summer cut (i had no idea it was a shave!) and now it's quite thick...anywhoo, I like it at this length now, since his fur is quite thick:


Did his hair grow back in with a different texture or just thicker?


----------



## Radarsdad

Mine grew back just like before it was cut. My avatar shows his at about 4 mos. after cut. Hair grows about 1/4 per month I was told but I think it can be faster than that.


----------



## Chuppy

his hair grew out thicker not after that cut in the photo, but a summer cut (which is a full blown shave)


----------



## Debles

maybe this should be a sticky.


----------



## Radarsdad

It got "sticky" a ways back


----------



## omcdaniel

Yes, his coat grows out beautifully. The section around the neck takes a little longer to get silky again, but for the temps here, it is the thing to do.


----------



## meadow

Thanks for all the replies to my question. My golden's cut looked similar to Chuppy's cut in the picture. It seems to growing out slowly, but it's only been 3 months. Plus she has been swimming in our salt water inground pool A LOT! Her hair seems to be more straight than before the cut and it has a more straw-like texture and looks lighter on the ends. Someone told me it could take 6 months or longer for this to get corrected and to just give it time. Their golden went through a similar problem.

I'm wondering if the pool water and the sun may be lightening her hair a little. Her face and head have definitely lightened up...she went from dark dark reddish golden to a few shades lighter. She just looks like a mess right now. I feed her Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul...if any of you have heard of that brand. 

Does anyone think I should take her to the vet to make sure she doesn't have any underlying issues? She is utd on all her shots and seems to be very healthy. She is super active, that's for sure! 

Just hoping she gets her beautiful coat back!


----------



## Radarsdad

Saltwater will dehydrate her hair and too much will take oils from her skin and dry it out. I Wouldn't want mine on a steady saltwater swim diet. Mine swims pretty much daily but fresh water. 
Chesapeake Bay Retrievers coats are oily as they swam daily in salt water.
Saltwater and Sun are making her a California Girl.


----------



## Ljilly28

Radarsdad said:


> Use some sense people. I shave mine every year. But it is not a "shave" it's a about 3/4 of and inch or so enough where their skin is protected not a poodle shave. There's few with an agenda here. They think you shouldn't shave your dog and they are out to prove it and see to it that you don't do it also. Your goldens comfort and stress are secondary.
> Like part about groomers being on the margin of the health care industry. Like saying my barber is almost a dermatologist.


To me, common sense says that the delicate white skin under all the coat is not meant to be out in the sun. If your dog is out on the water- lake ocean etc, it is even worse. Skin cancers are so common in goldens- from mast cell to melanoma- I think it is rash to take off any protection. If I did shave my goldens, I would be using the sunscreen on the dog. I have no agenda or vested interest in whether people shave their dogs; I just get scared by the cancer threads and the link between sun exposure/ skin cancer is convincing to me.


----------



## Radarsdad

> To me, common sense says that the delicate white skin under all the coat is not meant to be out in the sun. If your dog is out on the water- lake ocean etc, it is even worse. Skin cancers are so common in goldens- from mast cell to melanoma- I think it is rash to take off any protection. If I did shave my goldens, I would be using the sunscreen on the dog. I have no agenda or vested interest in whether people shave their dogs; I just get scared by the cancer threads and the link between sun exposure/ skin cancer is convincing to me.


Practical experience here with people that are their dogs cut proves you wrong. Your "common sense" is the only facts you have. The dogs skin in the cuts I get for my dog, and also others, does not expose bare skin as in humans. Don't cut your dogs hair if you are afraid but don't go around preaching to posters not to. Without some facts pertaining to Goldens. From a credible source.
If your "common sense" was correct puppy's would catching it like wildfire as their hair is the same length and skin more delicate. According to your theory they should be flooding the vets with 3rd degree sunburns.


----------



## meadow

Radarsdad said:


> Saltwater will dehydrate her hair and too much will take oils from her skin and dry it out. I Wouldn't want mine on a steady saltwater swim diet. Mine swims pretty much daily but fresh water.
> Chesapeake Bay Retrievers coats are oily as they swam daily in salt water.
> Saltwater and Sun are making her a California Girl.


 
She's not a chesapeake bay retriever...just dark golden with very light undercoat. 
Do you think the saltwater could eventually cause her hair to break off easily? 
For now, she will have to be a California Girl...maybe after summer she'll look more like the Midwest Girl she once was!!!


----------



## meadow

I'll attempt to post a picture later today if I can figure out how. That way you can see what I'm talking about. I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Radarsdad

meadow said:


> She's not a chesapeake bay retriever...just dark golden with very light undercoat.
> Do you think the saltwater could eventually cause her hair to break off easily?
> For now, she will have to be a California Girl...maybe after summer she'll look more like the Midwest Girl she once was!!!


I just mentioned the Chessies because their coats can withstand long periods in Saltwater.
If she swims enough in it the saltwater possibly could wick the oils and moisture out and make her hair brittle.
I wade fish a lot in saltwater so I am well aware of it's effects.
Need to get her some cool sunglasses to complete the California look.arty2:
That color is what I have been trying to get for years. Trained with a guy that owned AFC Yankee's Smokin Red Devil. His coat was like that and he was an awesome dog. Backlit in sunlight he would take your breath for a minute.


----------



## meadow

I'm hoping I can post a picture on here for you to see. I'm probably making it sound worse than it actually is. LOL!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I think there is a big difference between shaving and trimming. I've seen a few goldens here who were "tidied-up" so to speak and still looked liked goldens. The only thing I ever do is trim the ears. In a colder climate there is the worry of fur not growing back in time for winter.


----------



## Megora

Did anyone see the video of the goldendoodle who ran in some kind of marathon? I saw the video on Friday or Saturday... and um, that dog was shaved down except for his tail which was left plumey. It was the most hideous hair cut I've ever seen, especially since the dog didn't quite have a poodle type of coat that I could tell watching the video. 

I thought of threads like this one when I watched...  

Here's a pic -











The other thing that came up was one of my neighbors (they own two old female goldens) let his one girl go stray recently. I walked her home and noticed immediately that she had a major league oil issue because of the "puppy clip" they gave her. Her coat felt like it was caked with oil. <- I've walked her home a few times this summer before the "puppy clip" and while she does have an old dog's coat (a bit more grizzled and oily), it never felt like this.

ETA - I forgot the whiskers thread was closed, because I meant to post there... but while grooming my guy over the weekend (toenails, feet, ears), I tidied up his whiskers. I didn't want to, except he broke a couple whiskers on the one side and they looked ooopid. I clipped them so they are both an even inch on both sides.


----------



## Lucky's mom

I've been considering shaving Lucky down for about 5 years now. Never done it...but he has a huge, HUGE undercoat and hair in the house is an excessive problem.

But...I've had an education recently. I now have a very shorthaired dog--no undercoat. She gets real hot real fast. When she hits the sun, her coat is hot to the touch.

But Lucky----he wants to go out and lay in the sun when its 115 F. I'm not joking. It aggravates us to no end....setting himself in an oven like that. He is unbothered by this radiating heat and his coat and skin remain touchable and not excessively hot.


----------



## KristyP81

I think all golden reterivers are _beautiful and have very soft coats . Even when they have been shaved, they are still really pretty dogs. _I don't think I could ever shave Bailey. I only get her lightly trim where it needs to be.


----------



## 10999

As a Veterinary Technician , I cringe when I see double coated dogs that should NOT be shaved, shaved right down to the skin. Some people SWEAR by it, say it makes the dog cooler - when in fact it does not. There's a purpose for why dog's shed twice a year. Infact shaving them can make them even warmer, exposing their soft skin to strong UV rays causing horrible sun burns. I also ask myself the question, if you wanted a short haired dog why not get a Labrador? One of the most beautiful attributes of a Golden is their beautiful soft coat! When it gets hot around here Otis goes swimming - keeps him extremely cool. Sure I have a stinky dog for a bit but nothing a bath can't solve! Great article!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

GoldenGurl09 said:


> As a Veterinary Technician , I cringe when I see double coated dogs that should NOT be shaved, shaved right down to the skin. Some people SWEAR by it, say it makes the dog cooler - when in fact it does not. There's a purpose for why dog's shed twice a year. Infact shaving them can make them even warmer, exposing their soft skin to strong UV rays causing horrible sun burns. I also ask myself the question, if you wanted a short haired dog why not get a Labrador? One of the most beautiful attributes of a Golden is their beautiful soft coat! When it gets hot around here Otis goes swimming - keeps him extremely cool. Sure I have a stinky dog for a bit but nothing a bath can't solve! Great article!


I totally agree! Also labs do shed alot also and sticks to more fabrics because it's texture. Don't let the short hair full ya lol!


----------



## 10999

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I totally agree! Also labs do shed alot also and sticks to more fabrics because it's texture. Don't let the short hair full ya lol!



TOTALLY! I find golden hair is easier to manage, plus it tumble weeds on my laminate flooring. I find lab hair weaves into all your furniture cloth, is way more course and noticeable.


----------



## jackalley

I wouldn’t think of shaving them but we do what we call the "puppy cut" at the beginning of the summer. trimming back their feathers and around their necks. They truly seam happier in the heat. Plus they are in the water (pool) every day...


----------



## Striker3636

My breeder has a large pond on her property and her dogs are in there quite a bit. As long as she doesn't need to have them ready to show (not in that world, so I have no idea of the timing of these things), she gives them a "summer cut". Not shaving, or even close to it. She just trims a little of the longer feathers on the legs and belly to help with the clean up when they come in after their post-swim romps. She trims just enough to help with that...it all grows back very quickly in the fall and doesn't affect the undercoat. The trim reminds me of what my dogs looked like around the 1 yr mark...


----------



## Megora

Striker3636 said:


> My breeder has a large pond on her property and her dogs are in there quite a bit. As long as she doesn't need to have them ready to show (not in that world, so I have no idea of the timing of these things), she gives them a "summer cut". Not shaving, or even close to it. She just trims a little of the longer feathers on the legs and belly to help with the clean up when they come in after their post-swim romps. She trims just enough to help with that...it all grows back very quickly in the fall and doesn't affect the undercoat. The trim reminds me of what my dogs looked like around the 1 yr mark...


The thing that confuses me a little about this reasoning is I took my guy swimming a LOT this summer. We'd swim and then go hiking through the fields near the lake. Any dirt or excess moisture my guy would shake off - and he would be mostly dry and clean by the time we got back to the car. 

He doesn't have excessive feathering, but his feathering on the front legs does touch the ground and on the back it goes down to his hocks and a bit longer. His tail is finally getting more feathering since he's been on thyroid pills. Long story short, he does have feathering. 

If I ever have another golden like my Danny with extremely thick and long feathering, I might be tempted to trim things up to the length of Jacks' feathering. Not more so than that. Although I guess that's what you meant your breeder does? 

I just don't see the point in clipping it down to a "puppy cut" and making your dog look like a frizzy lab. That just seems excessive. :uhoh:


----------



## Sam Adams

My wife and I are not experts, our first Golden and dog since we were kids. The groomer asked if I wanted to take all the way down. I said sure thinking it would be cooler. He looked silly. Got minor skin infection from back yard rolling around and such. Cared for easy enough after a vet visit. Then came the episode of _Dogs 101_"never shave" was mentioned suffice to say the wife says NEVER AGAIN so for peace at home we won't cut him as short next summer.


----------



## wagondog

I groom about 14 Goldens now not including my own. Not one owner has asked me to "shave" their Golden. Shaving is a method used for getting between the skin and matted knotted coat with a clipper blade, and is not done for appearance purposes. Several owners ask me to trim their Golden and I do that with a comb attachment on my clipper.The tail, feathers, undercarraige, ears and mane are always done with thinning shears. I have had Goldens come in to my shop that were shaved for no reason other than to satisfy the owner and the coat never came back the same. Never saw a wolf walking in to a grooming salon for a shave.....


----------



## Blondie

wagondog said:


> Never saw a wolf walking in to a grooming salon for a shave.....


Well said!


----------



## meadow

My golden didn't get shaved down to the skin. It's been quite some time since her so called "puppy cut" and her coat seems to be coming in good. I've been washing and conditioning her coat after she swims and it feels nice and soft despite being short. It's back to her normal color, so now we just have to give it time to get longer. She should be fine by the winter. She does not have an oily hair problem, which a couple people have mentioned might happen. I am not a fan of this "puppy cut", but next summer I will more than likely get her trimmed a little but not short.


----------



## canine_mommy

My friend kept insisting that I should shave my pup because of the heat. But then they need their coat to protect their skin from sun damage. I tried explaining that to him. His next argument was "they shed so much, you should shave them". When I got my Golden, I was prepared for the shedding, I love their long fur. If I had wanted a short-haired dog with almost the same looks, I would've gotten a Lab instead.


----------



## meadow

I love their long fur too! My younger golden will never get a haircut, unless it's a minor trim. My older one became all happy and energized when she got a "puppy cut". I don't particularly care for the shorter hair look, but she seems to love it. Unfortunately, the groomer took my "just trim her up a little" as giving her a puppy cut...which wasn't my intention. I was just wanting her paws and behind her ears trimmed up. Seeing how much energy she has and how free she feels, makes me wonder if I should get her a similar cut next summer. We'll see...


----------



## Oscar's Mom

My Oscar came to me with a buzz cut...he's a 7 year old rescue and he's been with me six weeks now. 

His coat seems to be growing back ok, although he has one bald area about 6" x 3" on his shoulder that is not growing back at all. It just has white fuzzy fur about 1/8" long and that's it. He had a thyroid baseline before I adopted him and it was fine, so I'm not sure what's up with the bald spot. Someone suggested melatonin and we're going to try that. 

Based on the way Oscar's coat feels with the undercoat growing in all bristley, plus the bald area, I would never shave him again. I'm not sure why he was shaved in the first place, but at least they didn't touch his tail. His tail is gorgeous so I can't wait to see how he looks when the rest of his coat grows in. That is, if it does grow in completely.

Here's a recent picture where you can see his bald spot. The white spot on his hip is just an area of light fur.


----------



## meadow

His coat looks good except for that one spot. My dog doesn't have any bald spots, but I've read online that that can happen when they get shaved. Fortunately, my dog didn't get shaved down close to the skin. It was pretty short, but not to the point where you could see skin. Her coat seems to be coming in fine, but it's going through lots of awkward stages as it gets longer. It will look great one week and then a couple weeks later it will look a mess. It seems to have more of a rough texture, but I think as it grows out it will get softer. Everyone thinks she is so cute and she feels good, so that's all that matters to me. My younger pup has a beautiful coat and I will never get her clipped down. The older one basically lives in the pool and her coat was getting unhealthy, so its more manageable when its short. I'm looking forward to closing the pool, so her skin and coat can have a chance to get healthy...I'm very good about bathing her and keeping her skin and hair conditioned, but there's only so much you can do. 
Oscar looks fine to me!


----------



## Angelina

Original link no longer works....


----------



## cangolden

I will never shave Kylie..Never shaved Candy for 16 yrs


----------



## maple1144

I dont understand shaving them, I assume my dog has the hair/fur she needs and that the shedding process is natures way of dealing with temperatures, That said I trim the hair around her pads and our groomer thins the tail/leg/butt hair a bit but It just looks nice It doesnt look cut and then all the hair that comes every time I brush lol, The elbow fur is always different


----------



## OutWest

can't imagine why anyone would shave a golden...

Our toy spaniel gets a regular "puppy cut" but never a shave. The cut brings her coat to about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch. It helps a lot with matting. I adore her feathers but they are hard to keep clean and groomed, and she gets snagged in matts if she's not kept "just so." 

I think the reason dogs get shaved sometimes is for health reasons--to expose the skin for treatment. But other than that, I can't see the point. I've also read that dogs with double coats are cooler in the summer with their real coats. 

I saw an Aussie once that had been shaved by an over-enthusiastic groomer and his coat never grew back in the same way. It was sad. His owner said he had been gorgeous.


----------



## pride-and-joy

*Those Beautiful Golden Feathers*



GoldenGurl09 said:


> As a Veterinary Technician , I cringe when I see double coated dogs that should NOT be shaved, shaved right down to the skin.......One of the most beautiful attributes of a Golden is their beautiful soft coat!


Great thread. In addition to Bella the Golden, we have two long haired cats and my husband is constantly saying, "shave them all!" Due to the hair storm in our house I have been contemplating and researching shaving Goldens and lion cuts for cats:.

Bella is a certified Therapy Dog and just became a R.E.A.D dog (Reading Education Assistance Dog). Part of the draw, appeal and effectiveness of her work comes from that beautiful, silky, golden, feathery coat. People just melt when they touch and snuggle with her so I feel obligated to maintain it.

I self-help trim her ears, neck and hind quarters but for now...that's as far as I can go.


----------



## Woodyspond

*Shaving Goldens*

I had a Golden who had severe allergies. I held off many years before I finally gave in and shaved him all the way down. I had taken pictures of the hot spots he got and then when he was shaved but I couldn't bear to look at them again so I threw them away and cannot post them to show you. He suffered terribly from being wet and then scratching. He would go swimming in nearby lakes in Vermont. I did the allergy testing and the desensitization shots but they didn't work. They only thing that worked was shaving him. With a short cut coat every summer, he never got the hot spots again. If there is nothing wrong with your Goldie, don't shave them, they really don't need it. Their fur keeps them warm in the winter and cool in the summer. My dog just had no choice and at least his last years were "hot spot" free!


----------



## golden pack leader

*shaving a golden*

I would never shave a long coated dog. The coat helps to keep them cool in summer and warm in winter. My goldens love the pool in the summer and sliding down the hills in winter with the coats that they were born with.


----------



## Nomes

my dog Tasha had a really screwy fur coat! she had pretty bad allergies and was on some meds that (i think....) would make her grow a summer coat in the winter and a winter coat in the summer...but still i never shaved her, just 'cause i didn't want to mess up the whole guard hair thing...it's so easy to loose them when you shave!


----------



## OutWest

I saw a Sheltie today whose owner had taken a pair of scissors and hacked off all of its coat except for the ruff around its little head. I felt so bad for it. I asked the man who had her, and he said his girlfriend preferred the dog that way. He said he did too because there was so much less dog hair in the apartment. Dog looked awful. Can't believe someone would remove a Sheltie's gorgeous coat....Weird what people do to their dogs...


----------



## chickybutt

My husband took our golden to the groomers one time for your basic groom and bathe deal. Well, he gave them permission to 'trim' him. Oh, they sure did! They removed ALL his fringe - his tail, his chest, tummy, arms, legs, butt. 

While he wasn't 'shaved', he sure did look nekkid to me. Needless to say I was not amused.


----------



## coffenut

Bummer ... the link doesn't work any longer and I can't find the article on the site.


----------



## Taracherrie

We live in tropical part of the world whereby weather is only SUN and maybe few months of rainy season. Our girl sheds a lot. I have used the furminator to help with the under fur BUT every where, is her fur sticks on mattress even on our drive way where she sleeps at night

We neutered her at age of 10 months and the shedding somehow lessen. But I'm still not liking the condition of fur as its bit coarser on top part. We feed her Canidae because Acana, oven baked, Avoderm all makes the poop runny and twice a week give her human-grade fish oil.


Article was not in links anymore so please advice needed.

TIA


----------



## rtmike

Angelina said:


> Original link no longer works....






coffenut said:


> Bummer ... the link doesn't work any longer and I can't find the article on the site.




Silly that the thread's stickied & there's nothing there. 

My wife keeps wanting to shave ours every summer but I've resisted. Glad I did...I think, don't know for sure.


----------



## myginger

*HI I'm*

new to this site and have a question about the grooming of my Golden, She is matted and her hair is long over top of the undercoat, also it is turning a lighter color as my golden is an English Golden (redish). So what do I do? should I shave this over coat? cut it? what?... If I comb it it looks great for a day or two, not to mention if I don't cut it then when I shave behind her ears and on her paws that will look funnnyyy...Do you see my dilema? Can anyone help? besides going to a groomer and having them shave/cut it all off? and I'm not a groomer and the last time I tried, it turned out awefull...

Thank you for any help someone can provide, oh and I can take pics and upload...if you want to see her...

Mom and GingerRose


----------



## OutWest

myginger said:


> new to this site and have a question about the grooming of my Golden, She is matted and her hair is long over top of the undercoat, also it is turning a lighter color as my golden is an English Golden (redish). So what do I do? should I shave this over coat? cut it? what?... If I comb it it looks great for a day or two, not to mention if I don't cut it then when I shave behind her ears and on her paws that will look funnnyyy...Do you see my dilema? Can anyone help? besides going to a groomer and having them shave/cut it all off? and I'm not a groomer and the last time I tried, it turned out awefull...
> 
> Thank you for any help someone can provide, oh and I can take pics and upload...if you want to see her...
> 
> Mom and GingerRose


You should do a search on this site for grooming tips, and for furminator. There is lots of info posted that you'll find.


----------



## rtmike

The wife took my puppy dog in today & they trimmed him. The finally did what we asked. I think they may have been scared beofre, don't know, wasn't' there. Glad they didn't do something they weren't comfortable doing.

Anyhoots, I ended up getting behind on brushing him & he had grown another patchy coat on top in certain places. It was only around his legs' & bottom of sides. The wife says he looks bigger, I think he looks trimmer.

I know what he'll end up looking like so I'll make sure to stay on top


----------



## Megora

myginger said:


> new to this site and have a question about the grooming of my Golden, She is matted and her hair is long over top of the undercoat, also it is turning a lighter color as my golden is an English Golden (redish). So what do I do? should I shave this over coat? cut it? what?... If I comb it it looks great for a day or two, not to mention if I don't cut it then when I shave behind her ears and on her paws that will look funnnyyy...Do you see my dilema? Can anyone help? besides going to a groomer and having them shave/cut it all off? and I'm not a groomer and the last time I tried, it turned out awefull...
> 
> Thank you for any help someone can provide, oh and I can take pics and upload...if you want to see her...


Can you show us pics? I'm not sure where you are talking about trimming her? 

If you go to a show, you will see a lot of these goldens are clipped around their neck/shoulders area. This is not something you want to do unless you know what you are doing and if you have the right tools. You can cut fur with regular straight scissors. 

They also have their "trousers" trimmed up very lightly. I think this because some goldens are a bit too long and scraggly back there. Again, I'm not sure if I'd want to do that unless I had a clear idea how to do it. 

The hocks are trimmed up, otherwise the fluffy short feathering back there will get junk matted in there. Using thinning sheers will do a more natural trim back there vs blunt edge.

The feet need to be cleaned up and shaped. Somebody posted a link to a site with pictures that clearly show how this is to be done or what you want the final product to look like. Because I don't have the right tools, my guy's feet never look that clean and perfect, but I do believe in shaping around the feet. 

The tail needs to be trimmed up to a certain length, but again, if you just "blunt cut" it, it will look pretty awful. I saw at least one golden at a show over the weekend who had a blunt cut tail trim. I have no idea what the handler/owner/whatever was thinking. 

The ears need trimming with thinning sheers - not a shaver or regular scissors. You trim off the light fluffy fuzzy stuff (the frizzles) on the ear flap and behind. If you do too much, it will give your dog a "harsh" expression and make his head look like something chewed on it. :

The rest is just frequent brushing (weekly).


----------



## Robert125

Gwen said:


> An interesting article on why you should not shave your golden.
> 
> shave-down fur-bearing dogs


Hey Gwen!! I haven't found the article. Here is the message i'm getting "We're Sorry. The page you're looking for is not on the website or is not available right now." Appreciate if you can check your link again..


----------



## porchpotty

Great article, this is very helpful for my dogs!


----------



## Deber

If you google on the internet "How to trim a Golden Retriever" there are a couple of great ones that show pictures and video's on each step. Even if you don't do it yourself, you can see what should be done and tell your groomers. Really helped me to learn what I can do myself and what I would have the groomer do.


----------



## Trollhole

I guess I've been doing it wrong for almost 20 years. Never had an issue with any of my goldens. Certainly will make me think more about it when the time comes this spring.


----------



## Megora

Why would you do that... exactly? Other than trying to make your dog look... strange.


----------



## Trollhole

Couple of reasons. 
1. They liked it. Every time we did this they are like a new puppy. 

2.They don't spend most of the day inside laying on the tile floor. They actually can lay on something comfortable and not get hot. And don't give me they don't get hot thing. Here in SC it get's up to 100 with 90% humidity. If give the choice between a hard cold tile floor vs a comfy warm bed they will choose the cold tile floor every time.

3. They always shed in the spring more than any other time. Or at least for me they did. Cleaning up short hair is a lot easier than long hair.

4. They are easier to dry. My dogs are always in the water. 

5. At the beach the sand is easier to get out than with the long hair. A 2 min rinse vs a 15 min.

6. I don't have to brush it for a couple months. 

7. They and I could care about what they look like as long as it makes them happy.

I'm sure I'll be proven wrong on some of my points but it's just what has worked for me and my dogs.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Why didn't ya just get a lab


----------



## Megora

I'm still mystified over why somebody would do _that _on purpose. Right down to the bizarre tuft at the end of the tail. :uhoh:

And fwiw.... 

My guy gets a bath every 3 weeks or so, year round. Takes about 10 minutes to give him a bath. He's completely dry within an hour. No fuss. No blow dryers. No bald flabby skin showing.  

We go to the beach every week in summer. His coat protects him from sun burn without me putting chemicals on his skin. He gets sand in his pads? Anything in his coat gets shaken off. It doesn't get caught under fur at all. Because we go hiking after we swim, he's usually mostly dry when we get back to the car. 

I enjoy brushing my dog every week. It makes him look pretty, it's healthy for his coat and his skin, and it's actually pretty relaxing. I could get away with grooming him every month instead, since his coat just doesn't get matted. 

Shedding isn't too big a deal because the fur does not stick like velcro. It's easy to clean up. 

With all his coat, my guy is a cuddler. Year round. Admittedly, in summer I make sure the AC is on and I have a fan going because I can't sleep when I'm too warm. 

If for whatever reason I couldn't own a long coated breed - there are a lot of short coated dog breeds out there. I do not believe these dogs have any more problems with the heat than their owners would. When we used to vacation down in Miami in summer (we'd go down in July because the prices would be lower), we would only go outside in the early morning or evening hours because of the overbearing heat. And there would be plenty of golden owners out walking their long thick coated dogs out on the beach.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm not going to argue the points you made, I just wanted to say for me a Golden Retriever's coat is the glory and beauty of the dog, shaving it off is destroying a beautiful thing.


----------



## Radarsdad

Trollhole said:


> Couple of reasons.
> 1. They liked it. Every time we did this they are like a new puppy.
> 
> 2.They don't spend most of the day inside laying on the tile floor. They actually can lay on something comfortable and not get hot. And don't give me they don't get hot thing. Here in SC it get's up to 100 with 90% humidity. If give the choice between a hard cold tile floor vs a comfy warm bed they will choose the cold tile floor every time.
> 
> 3. They always shed in the spring more than any other time. Or at least for me they did. Cleaning up short hair is a lot easier than long hair.
> 
> 4. They are easier to dry. My dogs are always in the water.
> 
> 5. At the beach the sand is easier to get out than with the long hair. A 2 min rinse vs a 15 min.
> 
> 6. I don't have to brush it for a couple months.
> 
> 7. They and I could care about what they look like as long as it makes them happy.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be proven wrong on some of my points but it's just what has worked for me and my dogs.


I do mine every year also in the Spring so their coat is back in when the weather gets cold. I don't trim the tail like you do. They use it swimming. Trimmed one dog like that once (groomer didn't understand what I was after). Took him about and hour to learn how to swim again. They are much more comfortable with the Texas summers.

By the way my dogs train outdoors for field work at least 3 or 4 days week. That sunburn theory does not hold water.
The insulation theory is not valid in my opinion either. Insulation keeps heat from exercise in and can keep cooling out.
Forgot to say that I leave the head intact.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

mylissyk said:


> I'm not going to argue the points you made, I just wanted to say for me a Golden Retriever's coat is the glory and beauty of the dog, shaving it off is destroying a beautiful thing.


I totally agree, plus their coats serve a very useful purpose. Their coat is water repellent, provides warmth and protects against the sun. Goldens that are shaved could be susceptible to skin cancer or skin disorders. 

I take my guys to the beach several times a week during the summer months. I do a small trim on Roxy's featherings but that's it.


----------



## Trollhole

The tuft was just for the picture. It came off shortly after. It's really the only picture I had of her shaved that much. I will agree that shaving her down to the skin would not be a good idea. I try to leave at least a half an inch. As far as sunburn I'm not buying it. Most puppies have short hair and you don't see them have issues with sunburns. I understand quite a few people don't like this. I'm okay with that. While I do think goldens are beautiful with long coats though it's not the reason I have them. I could really care less in how they look. I'm more concerned with how they act. And you just cannot get that temperament in another dog breed. 

It's a good article and certainly deserves some thought. If my dogs started developing skin issues in the summer I would certainly look into changing my grooming techniques.


----------



## Megora

> And you just cannot get that temperament in another dog breed.


Actually you can. There are a lot of very nice dogs in the sporting group w/short hair. 

I'm a long-haired breed person... or I like having a breed with hair that covers all the "danglings". Otherwise, I definitely would have a pointer. 

Or going outside the sporting group, greyhounds are very nice dogs. They are actually the perfect pets because they are high energy and running/hiking companions when you want them to be, but are easygoing and lazy in the house. 

I mentioned sunburn, because looking at the picture you posted, it looked a lot like you had given your dog a buzz cut and removed her topcoat. That topcoat is what protects your dog's skin.

And speaking of greyhounds, they are prone to sunburn. I remember this because I looked into the breed a while back. I couldn't comprehend putting sunblock on my dog in summer and a coat on him in winter.  I think somebody told me it's "white dogs" that sunburn. I would think goldens still fall under the category of white dogs since many of them have light coats, especially if you remove that darker topcoat?


----------



## cgriffin

I would never never shave my Golden either. And like so many mentioned, the coat protects them!
Just think of it as: you as a human shave off your hair and go bald. In the winter you get cold faster, in the summer your head gets a massive burn unless you slather it all up with suntan lotion or wear a hat. Consider the "hat" the dog's coat. Simple!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I first got Chance in Arizona where we lived for 3 years and boy is it hot out there. In our house he would always try to climb in the refrigerator as a puppy. Sometimes I would let him for a few minutes (I was right out of college and of course never had food, lol) He never wanted to come out. I started getting him shaved and since then he would have it no other way. In the winter I let it grow out but once I notice he is uncomfortable, not sleeping well at night/panting heavily...I shave him. I feel better because as soon as I do he sleeps so well I know he feels great. Sometimes people do think he is mixed because with shorter hair he looks like a lab, but I think labs are adorable too! But just looking at his face you can really tell he is pure Golden. It makes him happy and keeps the shedding down for me! win/win....his coat is sooooo soft too when it's shorter...not like to the skin but a half an inch long. Everybody comments about how soft he feels, and he loves the extra pets! To each his own I say.


----------



## Ash120

Trollhole said:


> I guess I've been doing it wrong for almost 20 years. Never had an issue with any of my goldens. Certainly will make me think more about it when the time comes this spring.


0 ..no..say it isnt so....:no:


----------



## Trollhole

She's fixing to go under the blade again. Going to use a new taller blade this year. Do y'all trim the hair in between their toes or the hair on their butt? That and around the ears are the ones I usually keep them well trimmed.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon

Yah I shave my golden's belly because she gets really furry down there and it helps prevent irritation and hot spots. Over all its not good to shave them. I live in florida and its better they are not shaved. The belly I think is ok .


----------



## mylissyk

Trollhole said:


> She's fixing to go under the blade again. Going to use a new taller blade this year. Do y'all trim the hair in between their toes or the hair on their butt? That and around the ears are the ones I usually keep them well trimmed.


I sincerely hope that this thread has made you reconsider the shaving to the skin, and you will leave her coat long. If you do go ahead with a short cut, leave the feathers on the full length of her tail instead of just the tuft at the end. It's just my personal opinion but if you have to shave leaving the tail full just looks better. Ears and feet are the areas that can and should be trimmed regularly.


----------



## Sterling Archer

We'll have Butter's coat trimmed back (not shaved). A. It gets over 90* during the summer here and he prefers to be outside. B. We get Tick's around here and that will make it easier to spot and remove them.


----------



## GRTigger

I shaved my golden before. he was bald. but it grew back so fast.. and his fur was so beautiful after.


----------



## Val

Our Maggie passed quite a few years ago, but I remember that she had a really hard time with the hot, humid weather here in New York. Our groomer suggested shaving part of her belly to help her be a little cooler. It worked like a charm, and she was much more comfortable. We all miss her to this day.


----------



## Sterling Archer

jackalley said:


> I wouldn’t think of shaving them but we do what we call the "puppy cut" at the beginning of the summer. trimming back their feathers and around their necks. They truly seam happier in the heat. Plus they are in the water (pool) every day...


 
What length should I ask a groomer to do to get that type of cut?

Edit: My concern for butter is finding ticks early. The coarse/long outer hair (that you mentioned removing) making feeling them and taking them off difficult.


----------



## Bearbud

I had my golden shaved when he was 7 for the first time. I didn't know what I was doing and when they asked if they should shave I said yes. This was the groomer in my vets office. So I never questioned the idea.
The shaving and the groomer saved his life as this enormous mast cell tumor was revealed in his left rear lower leg.
Bear always had trouble with hot spots where his fur was thick, never after his summer cuts.I could keep tabs on the bumps on his body and have them tested...all negative...
His skin definitely got sunburned where it was shaved to the skin for a surgery.
In the future, i plan to not shave, but rather a trim and thinning of the fur around the neck and other areas where the coat is heavy.
Bear was always like a puppy reborn after his summer cuts.much more active and playful.
Having said that,
I think it's wise to not mess with mother nature too much.


----------



## Maverick James

With our dog Maverick, we always did what our groomer called a modified puppy cut. Basically, she left his back, sides, neck and chest about 4-5 inches long. She would shave his legs, undercarriage and butt. We live in Michigan, so the shaved legs helped because snow wouldn't cling to it in clumps. In the summer, because he had a very thick coat, it would help him dry off after swimming. Plus we had little problem with his coat getting matted. I don't think it cut down on how much he shed. It always made him look well cared for and he seemed to really like it. He would get really excited when he got to go to the spa as we called it. Being the character he was, after being groomed, he always had to show off to the neighbor dogs.


----------



## Thor

Initial link is dead. 

However, upon reading the many responses in this thread I was curious - has anyone here moved with their pet from a temperate country to a tropical country?

I personally Find Thor's (even if he is a puppy) coat to be somewhat more suited to a temperate country. However, I have known dogs to adapt and their coats eventually thin on their own. I suppose, I wonder is the shaving reducing the dogs ability to adapt over time?


----------



## shadowmom

I am new here, but live in AZ and I did shave my two goldens. They are not outside in the heat except to potty, we don't have a pool for them to cool down, so I shaved them. They love it. I too have wood floors and they lay on it to cool down. Alot of people here shave their goldens. I shaved them 2 weeks ago and already their hair is growing back.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

UGH...this really peeves me when people shave their Goldens! It is NOT good for them or their undercoat. The place where I work has several people calling looking for us to shave their Goldens. Of course, we can't say no..so we have to do it. It makes me want to bang my head against a wall!


----------



## Radarsdad

MaddieMagoo said:


> UGH...this really peeves me when people shave their Goldens! It is NOT good for them or their undercoat. The place where I work has several people calling looking for us to shave their Goldens. Of course, we can't say no..so we have to do it. It makes me want to bang my head against a wall!


Keep banging your head against the wall. You are far up up north with much cooler temps than we deal with down South. Dogs love it and easier to pick up parasites. Modified puppy cut works. Faster cool down.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Radarsdad said:


> Keep banging your head against the wall. You are far up up north with much cooler temps than we deal with down South. Dogs love it and easier to pick up parasites. Modified puppy cut works. Faster cool down.


I'm not complaining that our temperatures are hot or anything! : It's just these people who come in thinking that their dogs will be SO much better with a shave. But truth is, they need that undercoat to properly cool down. Plus it protects that skin when swimming, which we all know our Goldens love!


----------



## ScottyUSN

I've lived in Oklahoma since the early 90's. I've owned Goldens all of thoses years. I do not "shave" my goldens, but they do get summer cuts. They might look like labs for a few weeks, but they are well on there way back within a month. By December I would challenge anyone to determine if my dog had or had not received a summer cut.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I see no reason to shave a golden period. Unless of course they need they need to prep for surgery or stick an IV in their leg


----------



## ScottyUSN

I guess the confusion here could be the term shave. I use a shaver with guard on it to "trim" my boy Finn back in the summer. Typically when complete he is doing a Yellow lab impersonation. Once complete he is going to be more comfortable it the 90+ days of triple diget heat we may receive this summer.

Here is a "almost complete" summer cut


----------



## Jamm

Oh my god..this thread :\ Golden's are bred to withstand all temperatures... a trim is fine but WHY would you shave your dog bald?! Why wouldn't you get a dog with short hair if the long hair bothers you so much? The two goldens in my neighbourhood shave their goldens and I hate seeing them.


----------



## ScottyUSN

I've never seen a "shaved" Golden, and I actually live in a climate that makes this a valid discussion. :/


----------



## Megora

ScottyUSN said:


> I've never seen a "shaved" Golden, and I actually live in a climate that makes this a valid discussion. :/


I don't know.... your dog looks pretty shaved. It looks like you shaved off all the top coat and that's just the undercoat. 

Feeling the difference between my dog's top coat and the under stuff, the top coat is tougher and more water resistant and protects the dog's skin from scratches as he's running through the bushes, etc.


----------



## k&k'smommy

When I told several of my customers at work I was surprised at how many said "oh they shed so much just keep her shaved" ??!!??!!??!!??!!??!!?? why the heck would i want to shave her? A goldens coat is beautiful


----------



## BKLD

k&k'smommy said:


> When I told several of my customers at work I was surprised at how many said "oh they shed so much just keep her shaved" ??!!??!!??!!??!!??!!?? why the heck would i want to shave her? A goldens coat is beautiful


I know right? A Golden's coat absolutely gorgeous, worth a bit of fluff to keep it in my opinion. 

As hot as it is down here, I would never shave a Golden. It's simply not necessary, and can in fact be harmful to the Golden if you shave them down too much.


----------



## BHS74FlyGirl

Trollhole, I'm glad that you *don't buy it* in reference to dogs and sunburn. Allow me to share two stories with you:
My first golden retriever foster had been shaved for the 6 years before I got her....knowing that her double coat was what kept her cool in the summer, I grew it out. Unfortunately, she ended up having multiple surgeries for skin cancers.....thankfully, they had not metastasized topically but I did lose her a year later to bile duct cancer.
And then there's Freeman....a 12 year old shaved golden boy I found at a shelter. I fostered and adopted him as well........guess what? Subcutaneous and dermal hemangiosarcoma....both his oncologist and the University pathologists agreed that it was the exposure to sun for years that brought it on. Freeman died 2 weeks later.
So, with all due respect, they say ignorance is bliss, but I am here to tell you that regardless of whether or not you *buy into it*, it does happen and you are doing that poor dog NO favors. Please...think about it.


----------



## BHS74FlyGirl

P.S. I know about brutal heat and humidity...I live in Florida.


----------



## havana13

*Science of a double coat*

When you "shave" a golden (this means, cut shorter than where the undercoat ends...about 1") the hair grows back thicker. There are several hairs coming from one follicle, many undercoat hairs, and a couple guard hairs. The undercoat hairs come out first, blocking the follicle from letting the guard hairs emerge. This is why after you shave your golden the hair comes in so thick. In extreme cases, I have seen bald patches of blackish skin. It may return to normal, but only after the new, thick undercoat sheds out again. It's like wearing a wool sweater...and this was supposed to make them cool? Dogs keep cool through their tongues and feet. They do not sweat like humans. Do desert people run around naked? No, they cover up to stay cool. The afghan hound is from the desert, yet has a ton of hair? My point is, the layered double coat IS what keeps your dog cool. When you remove that, you are only making them hotter. There are several brands of shampoo and conditioner now that release the undercoat and make grooming a double coated dog effortless.
In conclusion, I don't personally care whether you shave your golden or dye it purple. It is up to the owner to decide what is best for their dog and I know how much we love our goldens! Just contributing my two cents and trying to break they myth that shaving any dog short will make them cooler.


----------



## colusmc

we did the same in the summer months - but no, never a shave- not on a Golden!


----------



## kkaye

A 2-year old golden was left to me by friend and because I've never taken care of a breed with such long hair I thought that trimming it short would be a good idea. I even asked the pet groomers and they didn't seem to protest (which I guess is also my fault for not asking more questions since it was my first time to go to them). Now Jack is trimmed down really short (a little over 1"), and I'm worried. How do I make sure his hair grows normally, and doesn't get affected by the extreme temperatures too much? I live in the Philippines so it gets really hot (80^F ave.) , but it's also monsoon/typhoon season so it cools down to about 64^F. Help please!


----------



## MikaTallulah

IMO- If you want to shave your golden for none medical reason you should have gotten a lab or a poodle


----------



## ScottyUSN

Well you know what they say about opinions...


----------



## Wonderdog

Fella down the road has a beautiful Golden, but he has him shaved to resemble a lion! The dog must know how strange he looks because he keeps his head down like in shame. I could just scream each summer to see him in the back of the truck. It's just not right, even the dog knows. That's just my opinion.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Yes, my senior golden alway held his head in shame when shaved down. I see you are experienced with the brutally hot climate Illinois is subject to.

A heavy coated senior dog that is no longer doing active Golden Retriever duties living in a climate that see's temps over 110 routinely is a situaltion that I would recommend bringing the coat down as long as there is no chance of too much sun exposure. Since my senior boy just passed we have added another GR pup to the family. No reason to shave him for the sake of comfort, and agree is a conditional thing.


----------



## goldenwarn

I do not shave but do a short cut on my 13 year old...have for quite a few years. She gets less hot spots in the summer and has way less issues with her fur because of it. I know many people disagree but it works for us....she does look lab like for about a month but since she is that gorgeous red she still has a golden look. you would think every time we cut her hair she was a 2 year old do the way she runs and acts. It works for our family and for our dog. Haven't decided whether we will do the same with our newest golden as she is lighter and doesn't have her big girl coat yet. Sadie's hair has always been gorgeous before and after being shaved. I know this post is older just putting in my two cents because I found this interesting to read everyone's take on it. like I said she isn't shaved and keeps her red/honey look so we don't get down to the under coat.


----------



## beemerdog

I've heard about a "Field cut" for hunting. I didn't go back through the last 12 pages but I'm wondering if that would help in warmer weather

Personally, I wouldn't shave my golden, but I might consider a field cut.


----------



## cgriffin

I personally think it is just the humans that perceive the dogs as being too hot - which is not the case and has nothing to do with the coat. Dogs sweat through the bottom of their feet anyway and they pant to cool off. The coat protects from the sun and wind and insulates as well as cools in my opinion. 
And I think some people shave their dogs down because they are just too lazy to bathe and brush their dogs and then they complain about the matted fur, duh......

When I was at the vet's office yesterday, a Lady came in with a beautiful flat coated retriever for bath and shave down......... arghhh ........ I am so glad I did not see the end product of that one.


----------



## AnnieC

havana13 said:


> There are several brands of shampoo and conditioner now that release the undercoat and make grooming a double coated dog effortless.


This caught my eye, not so much for my Casey girl as her coat is easy to groom, but my other dog is a Collie/Pry cross and his coat can be a challenge, especially when he's doing a seasonal blow out of his undercoat. What are some of the brand names of these products.. I'd like to give them a try


----------



## itried

Living in a Mediterranean climate in San Jose I've never had to shave because its hot. But, I do clip Kiki's "trousers" because when she goes to the bathroom sometimes I see parts of her trouser fur dipped in it and it grosses me out and makes her but smell bad sometimes. To make it not look butchered on the fur (since I'm an awful hairstylist) I usually run over the fur once more with a shedder brush.


----------



## Woodyspond

I've written on this post before. We had a Golden, Woody, who had terrible hot spots. He was allergic to everything! He'd go swimming and scratch an area and they would start. They spread so fast and were so horrible, we'd end up in the vets all the time with the same thing, prednisone, antibiotics and antihistamines. He suffered terribly. Once his entire chest was filled with them and I finally threw in the towel. He loved to swim and that was when he usually got them so in the summer we shaved him down (I almost cried when I saw him) but he made it through the whole summer without getting any hotspots, so I was so glad I did it. Woody passed away in 2009 and we now have a new Golden, Casey, who is 3. So far, very mild hot spots so I'm trying to keep his coat on. We went swimming this year a few times and no problems. I think shaving would not be great if it wasn't for a medical reason. I think their fur keeps them warm in the winter and cools them off in the summer, even though that doesn't make sense. 
And by the way, the fur really never grows in as beautiful as it once was.
But making them comfortable is far more important!
We all love our doggies!


----------



## goldensrbest

Just yesterday, I saw two goldens,that had been shaved, not very pretty.


----------



## lexie_bushey

I will say that Bob was shaved once but I didn't know that was what the groomer was going to do. I will say the whole time he was shaved I put sunscreen on him cause I didn't want him to get sunburn and I will never bring him to a groomer again. He didn't look the way I thought and I wasn't happy. I think the goldens look so much better with their coat and not shaved but that's my opinion.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but that link in the first post does not work anymore.


----------



## goldlover68

I think a general guideline is to leave the downy layer alone. As it protects them from cold in the winter, or in water and protects them from heat in the summer. If you destroy it, they are exposed without it.


----------



## aussieladee

Living in Australia our summers are cruel & well over 100F, I have owned 2 Goldies & both of them I have had professionally clipped before the heat starts. I have had people say that you shouldn't because it ruins their coat but both my dogs coats grew back just as good as before any clipping ever started. I had someone out this week to hydro-bathe my Chewbacca & I asked if he clipped as well. He said doesn't it ruin their coat & I told him to look at my dog's coat & tell me. Chewbacca has a full & healthy coat even though he has liver disease & IMO the condition of coat has a lot to do with their diet & that was also verified by our Vet & that clipping them won't damage it as long as it is done professionally. I would never do it in cooler weather but a short back & sides like the Labradors have is perfect for them in summer here.


----------



## kazarchie

I always had my last Golden's coat clipped back, as since she was spayed her coat grew so thick she almost looked like a sheep. Every time this was done she would bound about and go mad like a puppy, as if she had a new lease of life.


----------



## Swampcollie

I have the furnishings trimmed back in the summer (Rough and Pants), but thats all. That's all the help they need.


----------



## Mcsst9

My 4 year old golden was shaved without permission by my groomer. I want to help the grown in as fast as possible. Any suggestions? I've seen Dogzymes but I don't want anything to make her sick just so I can get her hair to grow in faster.


----------



## Eclipse

Ginger's ears got matted several times before I actively started combing those areas. The groomer would shave the fur off so close that we got her back with droplets of blood on the skin.


----------



## Flix

The original link is not working anymore, so here's a mirror:

Shave Down Dilemma

If a mod could edit OP's post, that'd be great since this is a sticky post carrying an important message.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is worth sharing again, this is from Friends of Golden Retrievers FB Group-

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....252791738110977.61595.237760179614133&type=1













> To shave or not to shave your Golden?? .. I share this excellent article each year and with the warmer weather upon us, this is a reminder on why not to be tempted to shave your Golden ..
> 
> Wait! By Nancy Bynes, NCMG of Nevada City
> 
> With warmer temperatures finally coming to Nevada County, many dog owners are exploring options to help their pets stay comfortable. Shaving off all that hair is probably the most popular option. Indeed, for some coat types, this is an ideal solution. Not for all. With the exception of hard-coated terriers, dogs come in one of two coat types: single coated and double coated.
> 
> Examples of single-coated breeds are poodles, shih-tzus, bichons, etc. This type of coat will continue to grow longer and longer, much like human hair, with genetics being the final determination in reference to length. Double-coated or fur-bearing breeds have coats that grow to a predetermined length. They can be further separated into open coats and closed coats. These breeds have a hard, protective outer coat (guard hairs) and a soft, dense undercoat. Examples of open, double-coated breeds are any of the spitz-type breeds, such as Siberian huskies, Pomeranians and chows.
> 
> This coat is designed to shed snow or ice and provide maximum protection against freezing weather. Closed, double-coated breeds have noticeably longer guard hairs, which lay down over the undercoat, sort of like a blanket. While the outer, or guard, hairs get wet, the undercoat works to keep the dog's skin dry. Examples include golden retrievers, Australian shepherds and Newfoundlands.
> 
> Single-coated breeds can be clipped down to the skin, and the coat will grow back pretty much as it was before. The same is not true for double-coated breeds. For this reason, shaving these dogs down is not a solution to summer heat.
> 
> Think of a healthy double coat as an old-growth forest. There is a balance with different parts providing different benefits. If you clear-cut an old growth forest, there will be immediate regrowth of a lot of young trees very soon. Unfortunately, they won't initially be the same kind as those you cut down. Instead, the forest has to start from scratch and spend decades, first growing ground cover and softwoods that provide an environment for slower growing hardwood varieties. It takes generations before the natural balance is restored. While on a much shorter timeline, it's the same thing with a double-coated dog. Guard hairs represent old growth, and undercoat represents ground covering vegetation.
> 
> The act of shaving a double coat removes the dog's natural insulation and causes his system to kick into high gear. He'll now produce coat to protect himself from extreme temperatures, sunburn and sharp objects. Since the top coat or guard hairs take a long time to grow, what the dog's body produces first is soft undercoat. That's why we hear people say, “I shaved my dog, and it grew back twice as thick and really fuzzy!” In reality, what happens is that the original coat isn't restored at all. What grows in instead is thick, prolific undercoat mixed with short new guard hairs. We call it false coat or coat funk.
> 
> So, why is this bad? Picture this scenario: It's 90 degrees outside. You're getting dressed to go work in your yard. Are you going to put on a light cotton T-shirt and sunblock or thermal underwear and a sweatshirt? A dog's shaved-down false coat is like that sweatshirt. It's dull, soft and soaks up water like a sponge. Burrs and foxtails stick like Velcro. Above all else, it's way too thick for hot weather. By the time that false coat grows out enough to protect the dog from sunburn, scrapes and bites (the usual job of the top coat), it is so thick that the poor dog might as well be wearing thermal underwear and a sweatshirt.
> 
> Remember, Mother Nature designed the undercoat to be extremely heat-retentive. Do you take your dog to a grooming salon? You can request a bath and blow-out. Virtually all modern professional grooming salons have high velocity blow dryers in their work areas. These powerhouses can literally blast the dead undercoat out of your dog's hair after a thorough bathing with minimal brushing and combing needed. The benefit to your dog is a healthy, balanced coat you can both live with. Sure, you could opt for the shave-down, but you'll more than likely be back in a month or so for another “shave-down” because your dog is cooking in its own hair.
> 
> Then, if you're like most owners who fall into this cycle, you'll intentionally let your dog's woolly false coat grow out all winter “for warmth,” only to have it shaved off again in the spring. In reality, all winter long while you're under the false notion that your dog is staying warm and dry under that thick layer of fuzz, his coat is matting, retaining water and mud and possibly even mildewing. It will stay cold and wet for hours. Do you see the vicious cycle that started?
> 
> In some cases, owners really don't have a choice. If there's an underlying skin condition, requiring removal of the hair, obviously shaving is the lesser of two evils. Same applies if the coat is so matted that shaving is truly the most humane option, affording the owner a chance to start over and improve their brushing skills. These are situations to thoroughly discuss with both your veterinarian and your groomer so you can make an informed decision.
> 
> However, if your sole motivation for shaving your dog in the spring is to “keep him cool,” you need to know that you're actually creating a far worse situation than you think. Aside from destroying coat integrity, shaved dogs are susceptible to a multitude of complications, including, but not limited to, alopecia, heat stroke and skin cancer, specifically Solar-induced Squamous Cell Carcinomas and Dermal Hemangiosarcomas. Sometimes, these complications are not reversible.
> 
> Nancy Bynes is a certified master groomer with more than 38 years of experience. She lives in Nevada City.
> 
> This article was originally published in the Nevada City Union, June, 2011.


----------



## K9-Design

Hmm. I'd like to see where sun exposure can lead to dermal hemangiosarcoma.
Sorry as a groomer who lives in FL -- I just do not see the negative consequences of shaving a dog. Yes they look ridiculous but that's about it.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I take the term shaved literally. Like I shave my face. Why would anyone shave a dog unless it is a medical necessity?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hemangiosarcoma | AKC Canine Health Foundation



> Causes of Hemangiosarcoma Dermal hemangiosarcoma (tumors of the skin) are often caused by sun exposure. The other forms of hemangiosarcoma do not have a known cause, although there seems to be a genetic link in many breed - See more at: Hemangiosarcoma | AKC Canine Health Foundation


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

musicgirl said:


> What constitutes shaving? Like...shaving to the skin? or like shaving to a short length?


I couldn't open the link to the article so maybe I'm repeating what was already stated in the article, but I am a groomer and I think you should NEVER cut a Golden's hair! (a little trimming up of the feathering is ok to make it easier to maintain.) A Golden has a double coat meaning there is an undercoat and a topcoat to protect the undercoat. The undercoat is shorter and grows faster, the topcoat is longer and gives the coat that nice glossy look. When cut, the coat gets permanently damaged and often grows back sparsely or not at all and looks dull. The more often its cut, the more likely it is to be permanently damaged. Also, double coated breeds tend to be more sensitive to sunburn and other hot weather-related issues when their coats are cut. Keeping up with brushing so that they do not become matted or packed with loose undercoat will keep them cooler. 

Also many people want them shaved because they think it will stop shedding. All it does is make what they shed shorter. These dogs shed seasonally in the spring and the fall, the rest of the year is normal hair turnover. Even Poodles shed a little from normal hair turnover. Shaving the coat can actually cause the coat to sort of go into shock and make shedding seasons unpredictable or never ending. Also if anyone in your family is allergic to dogs shaving could make their allergies worse since cutting the hair exposes more of the dander which is what they are allergic too.

So as a groomer, I try my best to talk people out of cutting their golden's (or any other double-coated breed) hair. Unfortunately, there are still those who don't care about all these reasons and insist on cutting the hair anyway. Since I'm not my boss, I have to do what the client wants, but if I ever owned my own grooming shop and could make my own rules, I'd definitely refuse to cut double-coated breeds!

So to answer your question, I generally consider shaved anything done with a blade (4, 5, or 7 blade is what we generally use), and haircut anything with a snap on comb (which leaves the hair anywhere from 1/2 inch to about 4-5 inches.) That said, I still STRONGLY recommend NOT cutting your Golden's hair! Even longer cuts still damage the coat. I will do what I call "trimming the pants" for owners who want easier maintenance. The pants are the feathers on the hind legs. I take a C or D snap on comb and that makes the pants approximately the same length as the body so they don't mat as quickly and are easier for the owner to keep brushed. I will also use the same snap-on comb to skim the belly, chest, and front legs if the owner desires. This just makes the feathering shorter without damaging too much coat, and people who don't want to brush have less to maintain. However, I personally still prefer not cutting a Golden's hair at all. I keep my Goldens done like a conformation dog (that is pads & feet trimmed, ears thinned and shaped, and tail shaped, no other trimming). A lot of people say, "well I don't want a show dog" but really, the way show Goldens are done is in the best interest of the dog and looks nice!


----------



## NikB8

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I couldn't open the link to the article so maybe I'm repeating what was already stated in the article, but I am a groomer and I think you should NEVER cut a Golden's hair! (a little trimming up of the feathering is ok to make it easier to maintain.) A Golden has a double coat meaning there is an undercoat and a topcoat to protect the undercoat. The undercoat is shorter and grows faster, the topcoat is longer and gives the coat that nice glossy look. When cut, the coat gets permanently damaged and often grows back sparsely or not at all and looks dull. The more often its cut, the more likely it is to be permanently damaged. Also, double coated breeds tend to be more sensitive to sunburn and other hot weather-related issues when their coats are cut. Keeping up with brushing so that they do not become matted or packed with loose undercoat will keep them cooler.
> 
> Also many people want them shaved because they think it will stop shedding. All it does is make what they shed shorter. These dogs shed seasonally in the spring and the fall, the rest of the year is normal hair turnover. Even Poodles shed a little from normal hair turnover. Shaving the coat can actually cause the coat to sort of go into shock and make shedding seasons unpredictable or never ending. Also if anyone in your family is allergic to dogs shaving could make their allergies worse since cutting the hair exposes more of the dander which is what they are allergic too.
> 
> So as a groomer, I try my best to talk people out of cutting their golden's (or any other double-coated breed) hair. Unfortunately, there are still those who don't care about all these reasons and insist on cutting the hair anyway. Since I'm not my boss, I have to do what the client wants, but if I ever owned my own grooming shop and could make my own rules, I'd definitely refuse to cut double-coated breeds!
> 
> So to answer your question, I generally consider shaved anything done with a blade (4, 5, or 7 blade is what we generally use), and haircut anything with a snap on comb (which leaves the hair anywhere from 1/2 inch to about 4-5 inches.) That said, I still STRONGLY recommend NOT cutting your Golden's hair! Even longer cuts still damage the coat. I will do what I call "trimming the pants" for owners who want easier maintenance. The pants are the feathers on the hind legs. I take a C or D snap on comb and that makes the pants approximately the same length as the body so they don't mat as quickly and are easier for the owner to keep brushed. I will also use the same snap-on comb to skim the belly, chest, and front legs if the owner desires. This just makes the feathering shorter without damaging too much coat, and people who don't want to brush have less to maintain. However, I personally still prefer not cutting a Golden's hair at all. I keep my Goldens done like a conformation dog (that is pads & feet trimmed, ears thinned and shaped, and tail shaped, no other trimming). A lot of people say, "well I don't want a show dog" but really, the way show Goldens are done is in the best interest of the dog and looks nice!


My dog got a "puppy cut" a week ago.. NOT what I asked for and I was devastated. I'm worried about it growing back the same.. will his hair come back the same?


----------



## Ripley16

I take Ripley to a local breeder who grooms Goldens on the side. She has told me that if we do more than a clean up cut and a bit of thinning of the fur, that it is actually going to make Ripley unable to regulate her own temperature in the hot summer months, because her insulted coat keeps the hot weather out in the summer, and insulates in the winter for warmth. She has a very thick coat, but with a bit of a trim and thinning, it is very manageable and she still looks like a golden  I would never shave her after the advice I have gotten from my groomer.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl

The only thing we trim on Jill is the fur on the bottom of her paws. So that she doesn't slip and slide so much on the hard wood floors. And we trim her butt fur up, so she can get some air back in that area. But we only do that during the summer.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

NikB8 said:


> My dog got a "puppy cut" a week ago.. NOT what I asked for and I was devastated. I'm worried about it growing back the same.. will his hair come back the same?


Most likely it will, but it will take a loooong time. Usually if the dog has never been shaved before the hair will eventually come back pretty normal. My 14 yr. old had to have a tumor removed a couple years ago and they had to shave a huge area on her back for the surgery. It took like a year, but her hair looks normal again. In rare cases, the dogs hair becomes permanently damaged after just one shave, but again, this is rare. I hope your dog's hair will grow back and be beautiful again!


----------



## NewfieMom

Groomers are not veterinarians. Two veterinarians recommended that I get my Newfoundland, Griffin, shaved in at least some places for the summer. Our regular vet recommended a "puppy cut". The dermatologist also recommended areas be trimmed. So that air could get through to his belly area for one thing. His coat his probably been compromised by the times he has been shaved down, but I would prefer to listen to my vet than to the groomer.

NewfieMom


----------



## Megora

Most vets don't know *a thing* about grooming.  

Funniest thing is when I take Jacks in to the chiro vet - every time she raves about him just going to the groomer. This despite the fact that a couple of those times I looked at him and saw his feet were shaggy looking and he needed his nails trimmed.


----------



## NewfieMom

Megora said:


> Most vets don't know *a thing* about grooming.
> 
> *Funniest thing is when I take Jacks in to the chiro vet - every time she raves about him just going to the groomer. This despite the fact that a couple of those times I looked at him and saw his feet were shaggy looking and he needed his nails trimmed.*


Well...I have to admit that *does* make me laugh!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## SableHart

I cut my last Golden during the spring/summer when it was hot, she did not handle heat well and did much better once her fur was shorter. She was a mix though so her fur was like a golden, but a little different. She looked like a giant puppy, and also acted like it when her fur was shorter


----------



## Marcus

The link on the front page is broken


----------



## Radarsdad

"Puppy cut" works will be back full by winter. No, they don't get sunburned.


----------



## Emmdenn

Slightly different question...and I know this thread is old, but Denver is having his 'imperforate puncta" (incorrectly formed tear duct) operated on in a few weeks. Is it absolutely necessary for them to shave that ugly bald band around their leg for the IV? 

I know that it is for the IV catheter in case they need to use it, but Denver's surgery is ~30 minutes and from what the ophthalmologist said a fairly easy procedure. Can I ask the vet to only shave a very minimal area for the IV? Denver has very thick nice hair on his front legs and I would hate for him to have an awkward bald spot that takes forever to grow back. Has anyone ever had a vet not shave the whole leg for a procedure? 

To add, this will be his first time under anesthesia because he is not neutered.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Doubt you'd be able to convince them to do a minimal shave.. if it were to blow out during the procedure they'd not want to have to shave more in a sterile scenario. It's not so bad.. and it'll grow back fast!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

Emmdenn said:


> Slightly different question...and I know this thread is old, but Denver is having his 'imperforate puncta" (incorrectly formed tear duct) operated on in a few weeks. Is it absolutely necessary for them to shave that ugly bald band around their leg for the IV?
> 
> I know that it is for the IV catheter in case they need to use it, but Denver's surgery is ~30 minutes and from what the ophthalmologist said a fairly easy procedure. Can I ask the vet to only shave a very minimal area for the IV? Denver has very thick nice hair on his front legs and I would hate for him to have an awkward bald spot that takes forever to grow back. Has anyone ever had a vet not shave the whole leg for a procedure?
> 
> To add, this will be his first time under anesthesia because he is not neutered.


My puppy just had his front and back leg shaved for the IV Catheter during several weeks of testing. His hair is grown back in enough now that it's not noticeable. It's been 5 weeks since they shaved the two spots. Thought maybe this would give you a time line.

My 8 year old, who has a beautiful coat, just had the area just below where his collar sits in the middle of his back shaven on Monday. I thought is would be a small spot and it's a 4" square right in the center of his back. I about died! He had to have a spot removed and biopsied though, so the shaving was not even a question. Now I'm looking at staples and wondering how long it takes the long hair to grow back.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> My puppy just had his front and back leg shaved for the IV Catheter during several weeks of testing. His hair is grown back in enough now that it's not noticeable. It's been 5 weeks since they shaved the two spots. Thought maybe this would give you a time line.
> 
> My 8 year old, who has a beautiful coat, just had the area just below where his collar sits in the middle of his back shaven on Monday. I thought is would be a small spot and it's a 4" square right in the center of his back. I about died! He had to have a spot removed and biopsied though, so the shaving was not even a question. Now I'm looking at staples and wondering how long it takes the long hair to grow back.



For a dog with long hair like a golden you can expect 5-6 months for it to fully match the surrounding coat.


----------

